# [SOLVED] can't compile the kernel

## queen

I installed a new kernel configured it but it fails to compile (bzimage is created, system map is created, but not initrd). 

Here is the error that I get:

```

util-linux/umount.c:96: warning: ignoring return value of 'realpath', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  AR      util-linux/lib.a

  LINK    busybox_unstripped

Trying libraries: crypt m

Failed: gcc -static -o busybox_unstripped -Wl,-Map -Wl,busybox_unstripped.map -Wl,--warn-common -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--start-group applets/built-in.o archival/lib.a archival/libunarchive/lib.a console-tools/lib.a coreutils/lib.a coreutils/libcoreutils/lib.a debianutils/lib.a e2fsprogs/lib.a editors/lib.a findutils/lib.a init/lib.a ipsvd/lib.a libbb/lib.a libpwdgrp/lib.a loginutils/lib.a miscutils/lib.a mdadm/lib.a modutils/lib.a networking/lib.a networking/libiproute/lib.a networking/udhcp/lib.a procps/lib.a runit/lib.a selinux/lib.a shell/lib.a sysklogd/lib.a util-linux/lib.a archival/built-in.o archival/libunarchive/built-in.o console-tools/built-in.o coreutils/built-in.o coreutils/libcoreutils/built-in.o debianutils/built-in.o e2fsprogs/built-in.o editors/built-in.o findutils/built-in.o init/built-in.o ipsvd/built-in.o libbb/built-in.o libpwdgrp/built-in.o loginutils/built-in.o miscutils/built-in.o mdadm/built-in.o modutils/built-in.o networking/built-in.o networking/libiproute/built-in.o networking/udhcp/built-in.o procps/built-in.o runit/built-in.o selinux/built-in.o shell/built-in.o sysklogd/built-in.o util-linux/built-in.o -Wl,--end-group -Wl,--start-group -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group -Wl,--end-group

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lcrypt

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

I checked for crypt library and found few of them in /usr/lib and in /lib. 

How can I solve the problem?Last edited by queen on Tue Mar 23, 2010 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## monsm

Hi,

There is a bug report here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/229789

So looks like re-emerge glibc should fix it.

Mons

----------

## queen

 *monsm wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> There is a bug report here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/229789
> 
> So looks like re-emerge glibc should fix it.
> ...

 

Indeed, it fixed it. Thanks a lot.  :Wink: 

I struggled few days already with that. It was very frustating.

----------

